# £651,715 Vincent Black Lightning.



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Record breaker at auction.

Vincent Black Lightning.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Blimey! I wish I had a time machine to go back and buy one.

My dad had a Matchless - I wish I still had it.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Now's the time 

http://www.charterhouse-auction.com/february-classic-motorcycle-sale/


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Australians are god at making things go fast.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

I can remember two of the characters in Coronation Street years ago finding a Vincent in a canal.

Bearing in mind they were both on the dole, they did well restoring it to mint condition in a matter of weeks. :laugh:

I'd settle for a Tiger 90 or Daytona but a 1975, 850 Commando Roadster is the one I'd really love.



WRENCH said:


> Australians are god at making things go fast.


 That's some going for a single pot !!!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

OK @BlueKnight, what's this then ?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> OK @BlueKnight, what's this then ?


 A Norton Single scrambler?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BlueKnight said:


> A Norton Single scrambler?


 Home brew desmo Norton.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I was more a BSA M21 man myself ( I`ve owned two), not renowned for their top speed but nice old plodders nonetheless :biggrin:


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

I liked the A10's and the Rocket 3.

I prefer Manx Nortons to Goldies but that's just my opinion



WRENCH said:


> Home brew desmo Norton.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> Home brew desmo Norton.


 Close...Do I still get a cigar? :tongue:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BlueKnight said:


> Close...Do I still get a cigar? :tongue:


 I can arrange for you to look down the exhaust can when it hits 9000 rpm. :laughing2dw:



Turpinr said:


> Is that a bell mouth Amal?


 Dellorto.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I wish that I had kept this:-










Bought for £15 as a non runner and sold for £55 once running, when mum and dad offered a car if I got rid of it! Hindsight! A wonderful thing!!!


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> I can arrange for you to look down the exhaust can when it hits 9000 rpm. :laughing2dw:
> 
> Dellorto.


 Would it part my hair?? :laugh:

I had a T595 with a micron pipe on it that sounded awesome.According to my mate he could hear all over the cat and fiddle road.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

My dad talked me into getting a Reliant Regal and getting rid of my YDS7.

In 4 months, the gearbox jacked in, the big end shells disintegrated coming back from Oulton Park then i let my mate have a drive with 3 girls in the back and he turned it over.

I bounced down the road without a scratch but my mate said, look at your arm..... It was bouncing about, broken humerus and the radial nerves were making it jump.

I got banned for 6 months, off work and couldn't box for 5 months

Good advice that wasn't :clap:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> prefer Manx Nortons to Goldies but that's just my opinion


 Amazing what you can do with an underrated motorcycle.










http://www.bikesportnews.com/news/news-detail/2017-classic-tt-linsdell-achieves-140mph-royal-enfield-dream


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Amazing what you can do with an underrated motorcycle.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bikesportnews.com/news/news-detail/2017-classic-tt-linsdell-achieves-140mph-royal-enfield-dream


 140 out of that, jeez!!!

I still love those little Continental GT's from the 60's but i haven't seen one for years


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

This is 2 1/2 miles from where i live. I started going there on my bikes over 40 years ago and they'd been going up there for years before i expect.

I was talking to a bloke up there a few years ago with an absolute mint Triumph Hurricane. I'd never seen one before and havent seen one since


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> still love those little Continental GT's


 New Interceptor is due to hit the sale's floor.










but, my all time favorite would be to get my hands on one of these.










https://www.motorcycleclassics.com/classic-american-motorcycles/indian-enfield-interceptor-750


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> New Interceptor is due to hit the sale's floor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That drum brake's a big un and the crankcase on the top one looks huge.

My missus says the Triumph factory was on TV the other day.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> That drum brake's a big un and the crankcase on the top one looks huge.
> 
> The drum is double sided.





















Which one though ?


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

I'd go with the trumpet.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> I'd go with the trumpet.


 Probably. Spokes would be nice. I've knocked up a few hundred thousand miles on Enfield's over the past few decades without any major problems though.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Probably. Spokes would be nice. I've knocked up a few hundred thousand miles on Enfield's over the past few decades without any major problems though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

RTM Boy said:


> Blimey! I wish I had a time machine to go back and buy one.
> 
> My dad had a Matchless - I wish I still had it.


 1946 Areil square 4 - in 1956, $96, i only had $90 US. "the sadest words of __ or pen are ___. vin


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

vinn said:


> 1946 Areil square 4 - in 1956, $96, i only had $90 US. "the sadest words of __ or pen are ___. vin


 What are they worth now??

I had a mustard coloured Arrow years ago. It was an ugly little spud but never missed a beat.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> I had a t'bird sport years ago


 My mate had this one.










The standard tyres were a bit suspect in the wet, but otherwise I liked riding it. I had a "Wes Cooley" GS rep like this one at the time.










The Triumph wasn't much use against it. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> My mate had this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's the same as mine. It had a little headlight fairing and a seat cowl.

On twisty country roads i could leave fireblades and R1's miles behind.

Mind you some of those new middle aged first time bikers bought hyabusas straight after passing their tests and hadnt got a clue

My 595 was rapid but didn't handle that well. I should have got a speedtriple with hindsight


----------

